# ..Nilfisk E140.2 Hose Replacement..



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Happy New Year All

or should that be VATty New Year ..

I need a new hose for my Nilfisk E140.2. This model has the intergral hose reel, and can't seem to figure out how I change the hose, the old hardish style rubber one is starting to crack..

Does anyone know how to change these hoses, and where to get a decent soft non kink rubber one from..

Thanks..


----------



## adrianb10 (Mar 16, 2009)

HI

Could anyone help with the above question, I am in the same spot and would love to change the hose to a rubber one that does not kink and curl in on itself.

Have seen a couple of hoses but not sure if they can be changed on the Nilfisk E140
Thanks


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

i might be needing one soon also

only used it twice and the hard OEM hose has kinked and seems to prefer to be coiled up than straight, and then doesn't want to wind round the spool when putting it away

no where near as good as the replacement hose i got from eBay for my old karcher


----------



## cammy (May 22, 2007)

i had the same problem sent it back to machine mart they replaced the hose as a goodwill gesture as they said it was my fault but its bad designed why they couldnt put a rubber hose on it ? hope it dont crack again


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Its this thats stopped me using mine, i cant get round my car without it coiling up and scratching the paintwork, untill i can find a flexible hose for it, it wont be getting used.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mine has cracked too and exposed the metal coating underneath the black plastic, near to the end of the cable by the machine.

It has a two year warranty, so I'll be expecting it to be replaced for free!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

these built in hose reels are pretty rubbish by the looks of it, only benefit is easy hose storage by the looks of it....


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

It's not even easy hose storage, it's a pain to wind and unwind.. The unit will fall over it you pull the hose to unwind..


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi,

My self and another chap upgraded ours after maybe a few uses as the Shinny plastic pressure hose.... (As i keep saving in recent threads) isnt very good and coils constantly.

Anyway to remove your existing one simply unwind the whole hose and to the right inside the reel is where it connects. You need to use a screw driver and gently get behind the thin metal clip (its a U clip) and the hose pops out then put the new one (get the super flexi) and push the U Clip back in.

BTW im not taking credit for any of the above it was all passed on to me by the other chap.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

BTW if anyone decides to still gofor a replacement standard hose give me a shout and im sure we can sort something out for my exisitng one.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## adrianb10 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi
the problem i have is removing it from the lance.

Has anyone replaced a Nilfisk Hose ?
Thanks


----------



## warrenlord51 (Jun 1, 2008)

anyone got a link to a more flexible hose replacment


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I need a more flexible hose too, mine has pee'd me off for the last time today

Anyone have any links please?


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

qstix said:


> It's not even easy hose storage, it's a pain to wind and unwind.. The unit will fall over it you pull the hose to unwind..


And the winding handle has an annoying habit of falling off too! A fantastic PW but the hose reel can be soooooo annoying


----------



## DANthirty (Dec 4, 2009)

anyone know were you can buy a more flexible hose? for the power washers?


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Does not seem that anybody knows if we can get a flexible hose fir the nilfisk

does anybody know who makes the aftermarket karcher flexibleones? End if the days it only the conection that are different on each end of the hoses

they could be asked if the can make them??


----------

